# Divorce



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Can I just walk into the courthouse and file? She can have the house, kids, I don't care. I just want the eff out.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Kids really?? I can understand all the material things, but kids?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

walk off a bridge. That will get you the eff out.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

txranger said:


> Can I just walk into the courthouse and file? She can have the house, kids, I don't care. I just want the eff out.


You may not care now...but down the road YOU WILL!

get a lawyer ...dot the eyes and cross the T's

Good luck....you never really get to know your wife....... till you meet her in court.

protect yourself and the kids.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I found a divorce lawyer in the Greensheet. $300 & I was done. She got everything, but there were no kids involved. How again can you just walk away from your kids? :headknock


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm sure the OP just means not fighting about custody...I think....


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

This, thx Dan.


dan_wrider said:


> I'm sure the OP just means not fighting about custody...I think....


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

dan_wrider said:


> I'm sure the OP just means not fighting about custody...I think....


Never give up your rights. I would fight for as much custody as possible/reasonable. If you want to voluntarily give up some of your custody time(unoffically) then do so, but maintain your rights legally.


----------



## Redfish30 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sad to see this, but it happens all too often, marriage is hard.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Txranger I would just advise you to make sure it is a last resort and there is no way that your marriage can be salvaged. Especially with little ones. They need their daddy. I don't know your circumstances and will not speculate but I can tell you from experience that God can heal a broken marriage. I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txranger said:


> Can I just walk into the courthouse and file? She can have the house, kids, I don't care. I just want the eff out.


Do yourself a favor and seek out a divorce attorney. Some people can engage in an amicable divorce, but most don't. I don't care who you are, divorce is stressful and difficult, and some people can get downright evil.

Nothing brings out the worst in men and women like the dissolution of a relationship. *sigh*


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Frank E. Mann (713) 524-6868


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

get a lawyer.
Because if she does, and you don't. Probably won't be pretty.
Even with a lawyer read all documents yourself.
A friend had been reading all the documents. The final set came to sign, he didn't read, signed , and the wife's side changed wording on custody, to where he has to always come pick the kids up and drop them off. Not bad until she moved to Austin, and he is in Clearlake.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Couple comments:

First of all. NONE of you know his situation, or hers ... kids or not, you have no right to pass judgment. They could be car theives or something ... maybe they're helping her run a brothel, but congratulations on flaming another member.

You may walk in and file, but I suggest representation. The filing fee is about $325 dollars. Don't think you're getting off that easy though. There are some pretty cheap get-out-of-jail free lawyers around. If you go with a "specialist" so to speak, expect a $6K - $10K retainer that the lawyer will deduct his/her time from. Whatever is left over ... you'll get back.

Once you file, the waiting period is 60 days. You'll be "free" afterwards.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

First off, how old are your kids? If they're little, you'll probably want to go see a lawyer to protect your interests or you may regret it when you aren't so emotional.

If they're almost grown, it may be a moot point. To answer your question, you can go file the paperwork yourself. I did my own (with a child) and represented myself in court. Didn't have any problems, but my ex-husband wasn't contesting anything and he didn't have a lawyer, either. 

Good luck. I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

Gilbert said:


> walk off a bridge. That will get you the eff out.


AGREED! I'm using my 50th post to say"Kids too"? you DEADBEAT POS!


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

Spooled Ya! said:


> AGREED! I'm using my 50th post to say"Kids too"? you DEADBEAT POS!


My bad if you were talking about lawyers. I just think children should not be Abandoned! that is a horrible thing to do.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Must be in the air.  Sometimes prayer, hope and pride just can't fix what was not meant to be. Good luck to you.

To the 2 or 3 of you that have already passed judgement on to the OP, read Spec's response and hope you're never in the OP's situation. 

To the idgit that said your a deadbeat POS, you need to be kicked in the cahones. Read Spec's response there young'n.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> If you go with a "specialist" so to speak, expect a $6K - $10K retainer that the lawyer will deduct his/her time from. Whatever is left over ... you'll get back.


Get it back....you gotta dreamin'. I've dealt with several lawyers in the last 10 years of so, and they all wanted more money. Last one was last fall. My grand daughter filed with the state for child support when she and her boyfriend broke up. He lawyered up, so I found a good (as far as lawyers go) lawyer that said she could handle the child support case for 3 grand. I sent them the $3K, and a few months later they came back with their hand out wanting another $5K. I told them to hold their breath!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Close your joint accounts and see a lawyer.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Spooled Ya! said:


> ... I just think children should not be Abandoned!


Yeah, agreed. Of course, you're assuming he's abandoning his children. He may regret that decesion one day, but giving up custody does not mean he's abandoning, nor does it mean he will not continue to support them, or see them.

I seriously doubt you have any idea how heart breaking it is to have to make a decesion like that or what he's going through. He asked about filing, not your opinion of his divorce.



SlickWillie said:


> Get it back....you gotta dreamin'...


Good point ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ... I got lucky. My lawyer was a childhood friend, the whole ordeal cost me about 5 bar tabs. Fortunately, I hadn't been to a bar in three years ... so it was a wash.

On another note, during that 60 day wait period, the State will expect you to tiddy up all your unfinished business with the Mrs. or make amends ... BE prepared, she'll probably come after you.


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

Divorce SUCKS big time, it is so hard on the kids involved who don't have a choice on what happens. I've been divorced since 2009 and it hasn't got any easier. Hope you make the right decisions with a clear head and not act out of anger. I understand wanting away from a situation but again think before you act no matter if you file or stay.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I understand your discouragement*

Short of leaving the country for Brazil - you can't just walk off. Leaving kids that you donated sperm for isn't a good idea -- if you don't cover your bases there, child support will eat 50% of what you earn -

You married for love or lust - the "lust-er" has worn off - now is when a real marriage starts -

Take some time separate and get good counsel - if you belong to a church talk to a few wise men --

Right now you are too close to the problem to see the forest for the trees, its not the end of the world it just fees like it - divorce is about the closest thing to having a dirt nap, till you can see your way out --

Bon Chance


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

_


Spec-Rig.006 said:



Yeah, agreed. Of course, you're assuming he's abandoning his children. He may regret that decesion one day, but giving up custody does not mean he's abandoning, nor does it mean he will not continue to support them, or see them.

Click to expand...

_


Spec-Rig.006 said:


> _I seriously doubt you have any idea how heart breaking it is to have to make a decesion like that or what he's going through. He asked about filing, not your opinion of his divorce._
> 
> I did not give an opinion about his divorce. Please reread. Why would someone give up custody voluntary as you assume he might do? I guess the support check in the mail and visiting here and there will teach the children values, morals, ethics, and how to become respectable adults. I stand by what I said, *if he abandons his children he is a deadbeat.* You shouldn't doubt others ability to feel empathy or how they might relate to the situation. I apologize if I have offended you or readers of this thread. Hopefully he will do what is best for the people he loves and the children who love him.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Get a lawyer, especially one good with fathers rights.
2. Read everything
2b. Read everything again 
3. There are no stupid questions, ask your lawyer to explain anything you don't understand to the point that you do understand it.
4. Do NOT sign anything without fully understanding it.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Short of leaving the country for Brazil - you can't just walk off. Leaving kids that you donated sperm for isn't a good idea -- if you don't cover your bases there, child support will eat 50% of what you earn -
> 
> You married for love or lust - the "lust-er" has worn off - now is when a real marriage starts -
> 
> ...


x100


----------



## HMTF (Oct 31, 2011)

All I know is that you have made a step in the right direction by seeking legal advice on an internet fishing forum.​


----------



## Redfish30 (Dec 5, 2006)

Divorce sucks but when women turn crazy/evil there is no other option. Trying to work things out with an insane female is worse than any alternative. May be painful at first to get the divorce but once you're free, you are free. Oh yeah and never get married again.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Redfish30 said:


> Divorce sucks but when women turn crazy/evil there is no other option. Trying to work things out with an insane female is worse than any alternative. May be painful at first to get the divorce but once you're free, you are free. Oh yeah and never get married again.


Women don't *turn* crazy/evil. You just weren't paying attention to begin with.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Women don't *turn* crazy/evil. You just weren't paying attention to begin with.


I dunno, I think some climb back to the top of the crazy tree and jump off again..

Getting divorced was the best thing I ever did..

a


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Spooled Ya! said:


> I did not give an opinion about his divorce. Please reread. Why would someone give up custody voluntary as you assume he might do? I guess the support check in the mail and visiting here and there will teach the children values, morals, ethics, and how to become respectable adults. I stand by what I said, *if he abandons his children he is a deadbeat.* You shouldn't doubt others ability to feel empathy or how they might relate to the situation. I apologize if I have offended you or readers of this thread. Hopefully he will do what is best for the people he loves and the children who love him.


Ummmmmmmmmmm. Yeah. Ya really did. Oh sorry ... let me rephrase, he didn't ask for your opinion regarding one of the potential stipulations of his possible divorce.

For someone sitting here preaching morals, values and ethics ... it's pretty funny you're sitting here calling him a deadbeat.

Cheers.



txgoddess said:


> Women don't *turn* crazy/evil. You just weren't paying attention to begin with.


True ... ! It comes with the plumbing ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... I kid, I kid ...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Women don't *turn* crazy/evil.


You're right. The ones who are were just born that way. It's not their fault.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

HMTF said:


> All I know is that you have made a step in the right direction by seeking legal advice on an internet fishing forum.​


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



txgoddess said:


> Women don't *turn* crazy/evil. You just weren't paying attention to begin with.


X2.....:wink:

Not going to comment on your mental/emotional state after reading your post OP, but just allow me to say this: The fastest way to keep "it" going is to roll over and play dead. I don't know if you're a good parent or not, whether you deserve certain considerations or not or are even a good person. But one thing I know as a long time graduate of the Texas family court system is this. If you quit there's no bell to stop the fight, and make no mistake...it *is *just one round of many more you will endure. The fastest way to get anything "over with" is to do it right the first time. Get a lawyer or you deserve what you get........

.


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmm. Yeah. Ya really did. Oh sorry ... let me rephrase, he didn't ask for your opinion regarding one of the potential stipulations of his possible divorce.





Spec-Rig.006 said:


> For someone sitting here preaching morals, values and ethics ... it's pretty funny you're sitting here calling him a deadbeat.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

It's not too expensive to get a divorce. Don't give in 1 inch on your children. You'll live to regret it.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

For someone that has just joined, I would watch my tongue...there is no room for non-sense like that. BTW you opinions mean diddly squat!!! Try taking a different approach...constructive. 

As much I as I hate to see Divorce...it happens. It takes hard freaking work to make a marriage work. What do we say Spec...? It all will work out for the better some way shape or form.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I can't believe some of the posts I'm reading here. A fellow member is asking for help and some of you are passing judgment?

Come on folks, he's asking a simple question. Like some of you have already said we don't know any of the circumstances and unless the information is volunteered it's none of our business.

Help the guy out, we're all good people and 2Coolers here.

S.M.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I did my own in Ft. Bend Co. The X had a lawyer friend draw up the papers, she had moved to Ohio. We didn't have anything to split, besides wasting time, it was pretty simple..

a


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Just divorsed mine in April. I got two girls (8 and 10), they live with their mom... its the best place for them. I pay child support and am just barely scraping by in a 1-bdrm apartment but I see the gilrs every weekend... they are why I wake up in the morning...


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok, I was in a pretty foul mood when I made the original post, and admittedly my choice of words was poor. I have 3 beautiful daughters that I love more than anything. I would never just abandon them, ever. What I meant was that I'm so desperate to end this, that I would not challenge her for custody, because I understand here in TX it's a severe uphill battle for Dads, and I happen to think that generally speaking kids are better off living with their mother. Maybe I will reconsider this, but I'm just tired of being miserable. For a myriad of reasons, this marriage is over and has been for quite some time. I've stuck it out this long to try to keep my family together. I just can't do it anymore. Thus, the original post. I need a direction, a compass. For those that offered encouraging words, I sincerely thank you. But obviously this was a bad idea. This isn't what I was looking for. Mods, feel free to delete the thread.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

DuckMendenhall said:


> ... What do we say Spec...?


'We' say that when the OP posts a thread called "_Which fire station should I leave my children at thereby abandoning all responsibility for them_" I'll beat the 'deatbeat' drum. Until then, he's just another guy going through a rough patch needing *ADVICE*.

You know what. YOU'RE a deadbeat for leaving me at the Sporting Clays Range today ... !



txranger said:


> ... Maybe I will reconsider this, but I'm just tired of being miserable. For a myriad of reasons, this marriage is over and has been for quite some time. I've stuck it out this long to try to keep my family together. I just can't do it anymore. Thus, the original post. I need a direction, a compass. For those that offered encouraging words, I sincerely thank you ...


Really sorry for what you're going through man. It's awful ... me and a whole lot of other people are right there with you. Mine's over, but believe me, it was the beginning of my life, not the end. Good luck bro ...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

txranger said:


> Ok, I was in a pretty foul mood when I made the original post, and admittedly my choice of words was poor. I have 3 beautiful daughters that I love more than anything. I would never just abandon them, ever. What I meant was that I'm so desperate to end this, that I would not challenge her for custody, because I understand here in TX it's a severe uphill battle for Dads, and I happen to think that generally speaking kids are better off living with their mother. Maybe I will reconsider this, but *I'm just tired of being miserable. For a myriad of reasons, this marriage is over and has been for quite some time. I've stuck it out this long to try to keep my family together. I just can't do it anymore.* Thus, the original post. I need a direction, a compass. For those that offered encouraging words, I sincerely thank you. But obviously this was a bad idea. This isn't what I was looking for. Mods, feel free to delete the thread.


That sounds exactly like why me and mine seperated. I was more lonely in my house with my wife than I am by myself... After 10 years I got to the point where I completely forgot what it was like to have female companionship..

...Just do whats best for the kids and keep your head up!!


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

I have no advice for ya bud. Never been down that particular road. PM coming at you.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Spooled Ya! said:


> Yes, if he abandons his children he is a deadbeat! *I do not know him*, I only read the disgusting comment he posted about giving up his children. Anyone who abandons their children is a DEADBEAT! As far as we know he is a good father and has not and will not abandon his children and therefore is not a deadbeat. If he gives them away without a fight I WILL LABEL HIM A DEADBEAT. If that is considered a divorce opinion then ok, I am giving my opinion
> :biggrin:







I assure you he ain't gonna abandon his girls.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

A stupid comment made by a stupid kid. Ignore it


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

yall'r just kill'n me . . . I'm going outside to mow the grass . . . wg


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Whiskey Girl said:


> yall'r just kill'n me . . . I'm going outside to mow the grass . . . wg


Hey, maybe women really are good for more than just one thing...:biggrin:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

big john o said:


> Hey, maybe women really are good for more than just one thing...:biggrin:


That's right & I enjoy mowing "my own dayum yard" . . . :cheers: . . . wg


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

txranger said:


> Ok, I was in a pretty foul mood when I made the original post, and admittedly my choice of words was poor. I have 3 beautiful daughters that I love more than anything. I would never just abandon them, ever. What I meant was that I'm so desperate to end this, that I would not challenge her for custody, because I understand here in TX it's a severe uphill battle for Dads, and I happen to think that generally speaking kids are better off living with their mother. Maybe I will reconsider this, but I'm just tired of being miserable. For a myriad of reasons, this marriage is over and has been for quite some time. I've stuck it out this long to try to keep my family together. I just can't do it anymore. Thus, the original post. I need a direction, a compass. For those that offered encouraging words, I sincerely thank you. But obviously this was a bad idea. This isn't what I was looking for. Mods, feel free to delete the thread.


I was waiting on responding as i knew there would be a few passing judgement. Sorry for that.

Now, best thing to do is contact representation and have a list of things(questions) you may have. What county are you in? I know one of the best firms in Brazoria county. The y did mine and i came out pretty dang good. I wish you the best man and i hope all works out to your liking. Let me know if you need the contact info for the attorny and ill send it your way.

Hope all works out man. Its better to get out and be happy than to be miserable and at home.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

big john o said:


> Hey, maybe women really are good for more than just one thing...:biggrin:


But most don't even mow the grass. :smile:


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

txranger said:


> .


PM sent


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

HMTF said:


> All I know is that you have made a step in the right direction by seeking legal advice on an internet fishing forum.​


thanks funny right there I don't care who ya are.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

chiefcharlie said:


> You may not care now...but down the road YOU WILL!
> 
> get a lawyer ...dot the eyes and cross the T's
> 
> ...


x2 Can tell how many I've heard say, what a D.A. I was. Don't become a doormat.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Get one of those TV lawyers, popularity goes a long way.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> Get one of those TV lawyers, popularity goes a long way.


How would you know?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

big john o said:


> Hey, maybe women really are good for more than just one thing...:biggrin:


Boo-yah!!!


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

txgoddess said:


> *Women don't turn crazy/evil*. You just weren't paying attention to begin with.


No, but they're taught from the moment they're born. By the time they're of marrying age, most of them, not all of them, will turn crazy/evil when they don't get what they want. It's all about them.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope all works out.. I agree, Its better to get out and about and be happy rather than being miserable at home.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

billclemens said:


> No, but they're taught from the moment they're born. By the time they're of marrying age, most of them, not all of them, will turn crazy/evil when they don't get what they want. It's all about them.


It's not taught, it's genetic. Other than that, I won't disagree. Just gimme what I want and nobody gets maimed.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

billclemens said:


> No, but they're taught from the moment they're born. By the time they're of marrying age, most of them, not all of them, will turn crazy/evil when they don't get what they want. It's all about them.


Perhaps it's just the relations with you, that drive them crazy and make them evil.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ted Gentry said:


> Perhaps it's just the relations with you, that drive them crazy and make them evil.


I think he must have "talked up" my ex! LMAO


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

dan_wrider said:


> I'm sure the OP just means not fighting about custody...I think....


Refreshing. A moment of understanding and common sense around here.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> It's not taught, it's genetic. Other than that, I won't disagree. Just gimme what I want and nobody gets maimed.


This is what has worked for me and Kept me a free married man for 28 years:rybka:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a princess . . . until you get into my Crown angelsm. . . wg


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I'm a princess . . . until you get into my Crown angelsm. . . wg


You got Crown Royal bag undergaments or sumthin??? :slimer:


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Ted Gentry said:


> Perhaps it's just the relations with you, that drive them crazy and make them evil.


The Hater has arrived! Naw Ted, I've been happily married for 31 years.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You got Crown Royal bag undergaments or sumthin??? :slimer:


Just what does a royal thong look like?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ted Gentry said:


> Just what does a royal thong look like?


I defer to WG!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You got Crown Royal bag undergaments or sumthin??? :slimer:


LOL!! Am I gonna have to call Iris? . . . wg


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I defer to WG!


This thread is worthless without pictures.:slimer:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Whiskey Girl said:


> LOL!! Am I gonna have to call Iris? . . . wg


Call France! :slimer:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Ted Gentry said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures.:slimer:


you know . . . there's just somthing about wearing undies that match a whiskey bottle . . . sorry can't help you on the one . . . wg


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

txranger said:


> Can I just walk into the courthouse and file? She can have the house, kids, I don't care. I just want the eff out.


I feel for ya man. Been there. PM me your number if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I'm a princess . . . until you get into my Crown angelsm. . . wg


I've had the stuff before. 

If you are into doing anything with the bags I think I could free up an entire closet if you want some.. Maybe not that many, but a bunch..

A


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry for you and your kids dood. Get a good lawyer and fight like a crazy woman would....she will! Prayers for the kids...THEY are the ones whom suffer the most.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

well..... ya just don't really know a women 'til ya go through a divorce with her. You have not yet seen her worst side (trust me). I went through a divorce 22 years ago and the time lost with my son is something I will never get over (or back). Clear your head quit hating and do get a Lawyer. Best of luck (never ever badmouth their mama in front of them) your kids WILL understand and will know where the love comes from.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> you know . . . there's just somthing about wearing undies that match a whiskey bottle . . . sorry can't help you on the one . . . wg


Whiskey can be risky, your up next.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Ted Gentry said:


> Whiskey can be risky, your up next.


I'm go'n night-night . . . I've got to smoke a hundred chickens tomorrow - yes, that is 100 birds. . . wg


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I'm go'n night-night . . . I've got to smoke a hundred chickens tomorrow - yes, that is 100 birds. . . wg


Chickens, that's what yall kids call it these days.

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

if you are willing to walk away, give up the house, pay child support, spousal support, 1/2 or more of all marital property, and accept the every other weekend screw job, then you have little to waste money on attorneys with. 

as a father, it takes planning and effort to get better than the above. 
if you are interested in making an effort to maximize time with the kids and minimize financial loss, check out the website below.

dadsdivorce.com


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't even know you and I completely AGREE!



txgoddess said:


> Women don't *turn* crazy/evil. You just weren't paying attention to begin with.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I'm go'n night-night . . . I've got to smoke a hundred chickens tomorrow - yes, that is 100 birds. . . wg


I sure hope that no birds will be harmed or damaged in the smoking of 100 chickens, those little fellas are counting on you to keep them safe. Eat more beef, those poor chickens don't have a chance.


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

the only good comments on this whole thread were made by women....all you men are big pu**ys and need to put your big girl panties on. this is a fishing forum. if you want advice watch dr drew and read dear abby. time to catch some big ones while you are all crying like little babies  awww boo hooo waaaa ....but i'm just a women and you all know we are only good for one thing....putting you all in your place.... now excuse me while i look for my crown royal thong...may just have to fish commando


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*Exactly*



txgoddess said:


> Women don't *turn* crazy/evil. You just weren't paying attention to begin with.


The men that finally realize we are all crazy and born that way are the happy ones...they know that and love us in spite of it because they prefer not to be bored....boring wife...boring life....

i couldn't find that crown royal thong....so now i will be getting blamed for not getting any fish this weekend... us women are only good for one thing i guess

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

i think some of yall's parents took the brown acid at wood stock


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

guppy love said:


> the only good comments on this whole thread were made by women....all you men are big pu**ys and need to put your big girl panties on. this is a fishing forum. if you want advice watch dr drew and read dear abby. time to catch some big ones while you are all crying like little babies  awww boo hooo waaaa ....but i'm just a women and you all know we are only good for one thing....putting you all in your place.... now excuse me while i look for my crown royal thong...may just have to fish commando


Get back in the kitchen, get breakfast ready, and quit your complaining.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

May hafta settle for this:


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

Guppylove , I have a feeling it may be hiding in your crack.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Holmes said:


> Guppylove , I have a feeling it may be hiding in your crack.


 Lol!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Holmes said:


> Guppylove , I have a feeling it may be hiding in your crack.


LMAO


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

txranger said:


> Can I just walk into the courthouse and file? She can have the house, kids, I don't care. I just want the eff out.


who is the other woman? waitress, co-worker?


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*in the kitchen*



Ted Gentry said:


> Get back in the kitchen, get breakfast ready, and quit your complaining.


believe me, i have been in the kitchen all day. my man had breakfast in bed and there was no complaints from him or me...how was your day?


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*no*



Haute Pursuit said:


> LMAO


not today, there was something larger in there...oh well...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

guppy love said:


> believe me, i have been in the kitchen all day. my man had breakfast in bed and there was no complaints from him or me...how was your day?


did you read 50 shades of grey?


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*not yet*



iridered2003 said:


> did you read 50 shades of grey?


i have that on my "to do" list as soon as i get out of the kitchen and find my crown royal thong...my crack is getting cold


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

guppy love said:


> i have that on my "to do" list as soon as i get out of the kitchen and find my crown royal thong...my crack is getting cold


from the sounds of it, i though you already did. cool. without pics, the CR thong never happen


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*that's what i always say!*



iridered2003 said:


> from the sounds of it, i though you already did. cool. without pics, the CR thong never happen


if you don't have pics, it didn't happen!

i would read it, but i'm already too crazy, sooooo probably should just not escalate it any further....there's already peroxide and bandages by the bedside...


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

guppy love said:


> The men that finally realize we are all crazy and born that way are the happy ones...they know that and love us in spite of it because they prefer not to be bored....boring wife...boring life....
> 
> i couldn't find that crown royal thong....so now i will be getting blamed for not getting any fish this weekend... us women are only good for one thing i guess
> 
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


Yep, 31 yrs for me. And you can add evil, spiteful, stubborn, and self-consumed to crazy.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

guppy love said:


> believe me, i have been in the kitchen all day. my man had breakfast in bed and there was no complaints from him or me...how was your day?


It's going great, and thanks for asking.:cheers:


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*well you are welcome dear sir*



Ted Gentry said:


> It's going great, and thanks for asking.:cheers:


hope you all know that all my quotes are completely and utterly bs and i know that my place is in the kitchen and doing laundry and trying to fish, which i am not that great at, but it's so fun anyway, and trying to get a rise out of all you guys by making completely inappropriate comments on a forum that the women shouldn't be nosying into anyway. but i am too much of a nosy gf and like to read all your comments because it's so much more entertaining than anything women would have to say and plus it's so much fun to get a rise out of you guys..and also i want to use my boyfriend's comments about kate upton as leverage when i need to get my way...hahahh so just so you know that i know i am totally full of [email protected]@ and i know where my place really is  and i really don't fish commando...hahah


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

guppy love said:


> hope you all know that all my quotes are completely and utterly bs and i know that my place is in the kitchen and doing laundry and trying to fish, which i am not that great at, but it's so fun anyway, and trying to get a rise out of all you guys by making completely inappropriate comments on a forum that the women shouldn't be nosying into anyway. but i am too much of a nosy gf and like to read all your comments because it's so much more entertaining than anything women would have to say and plus it's so much fun to get a rise out of you guys..and also i want to use my boyfriend's comments about kate upton as leverage when i need to get my way...hahahh so just so you know that i know i am totally full of [email protected]@ and i know where my place really is  and i really don't fish commando...hahah


I knew this after your first post, it's not rocket science, you're a woman. Go figure.


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*it sounds so simple*



Ted Gentry said:


> I knew this after your first post, it's not rocket science, you're a woman. Go figure.


and you guys still keep saying you can't figure us out....lol


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

:|

I'll keep my mouth shut and get my Crown going, it's past time..
I just wish it was still raining, I love to sit in the garage, smoke a stogie and watch the rain..
now I can sit in the garage and catch malaria..

A


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

guppy love said:


> and you guys still keep saying you can't figure us out....lol


If I was to look at your butt at 3 yards, would I have to turn my head to do so???


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> If I was to look at your butt at 3 yards, would I have to turn my head to do so???


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> If I was to look at your butt at 3 yards, would I have to turn my head to do so???


Jeeeze, I could see this conversation getting real harsh real quick.. Not to mention way the **** off topic already..

A


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*depends*



Haute Pursuit said:


> If I was to look at your butt at 3 yards, would I have to turn my head to do so???


which angle are you looking from and are you trying to look at the right or the left side?


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

drfishalot said:


> thanks funny right there I don't care who ya are.


 nope an ******* right there for making fun of someone reachimg out for sujpport wherever he can find it!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

guppy love said:


> which angle are you looking from and are you trying to look at the right or the left side?


Dang!!! :cheers:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

guppy love said:


> hope you all know that all my quotes are completely and utterly bs and i know that my place is in the kitchen and doing laundry and trying to fish, which i am not that great at, but it's so fun anyway, and trying to get a rise out of all you guys by making completely inappropriate comments on a forum that the women shouldn't be nosying into anyway. but i am too much of a nosy gf and like to read all your comments because it's so much more entertaining than anything women would have to say and plus it's so much fun to get a rise out of you guys..and also i want to use my boyfriend's comments about kate upton as leverage when i need to get my way...hahahh so just so you know that i know i am totally full of [email protected]@ and i know where my place really is  and i really don't fish commando...hahah


You language here is unacceptable. Either clean it up or don't post.


----------

